# Picture of 150 gallon salt tank



## Zim (Jun 4, 2004)

Old picture of 150 gallon SW tank.


----------



## Zim (Jun 4, 2004)

#2


----------



## Zim (Jun 4, 2004)

Crap put it in the wrong forum.

*Could a mod move this to non-piranha pics and vids*


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Nice tank you have there. Whats in it?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Movin along....


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Nice tank. Can't see too many fish in the second picture though.


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Awsome colors!


----------



## cErx2Oo3 (Sep 13, 2004)

nice setup and choice of fish...


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

you can put so many more fish in there,nice tank though.


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

great setup.how much you spend on the setup(deco)?ahh either way at least the those corals dont die huh?haha.


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

looks great, what kid of light did you use? still got it? if not why did you quit?


----------



## Zim (Jun 4, 2004)

I had damsels, angels, and clown fish.

Theres more stocked in it now, i'll try to get a current picture posted soon.
As for the lighting, I'm not sure, it's my dads tank. sorry-.-


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

it looks good. cant wait to see the new pics of the tank


----------

